# Bulgarian: Zhelaja ti prijaten den



## Grefsen

I just received my first SMS with a sentence in Bulgarian  and am hoping that I can get some help translating *Zhelaja ti prijaten den* into English.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jazyk

Somebody is wishing you a good/pleasant day, I guess it's the sender of the message, but since I don't know what endings go in Bulgarian, I could be wrong as to the subject, but that's the gist.


----------



## Grefsen

jazyk said:


> Somebody is wishing you a good/pleasant day, I guess it's the sender of the message, but since I don't know what endings go in Bulgarian, I could be wrong as to the subject, but that's the gist.



*Blagodaryə ́jazyk! *


----------



## Mark-John

Exact translation is 'I wish you a pleasant day'.  Ever thought of surprising your friend by texting back in Bulgarian?  A good reply to this would be ' I kum teb sushto (and to you too), at least thats what I send my girlfriend usually.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Only for curiosity,
*Zhelaja = pleasent*? 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## vput

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Only for curiosity,
> *Zhelaja = pleasent*?
> 
> Na shledanou.:



No.

prijaten = pleasant (cf. Czech _příjemný_)

 želaja = I wish (cf. Serbo-Croatian _želim_, Slovak _želám_)

(Since you're learning Czech, the Slovak version should be understandable for you_ - Želám ti príjemný deň_.)


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Vput, thank you! I see it now =)

Na shledanou.:


----------



## chernobyl

Mark-John said:


> Exact translation is 'I wish you a pleasant day'.  Ever thought of surprising your friend by texting back in Bulgarian?  A good reply to this would be ' I kum teb sushto (and to you too), at least thats what I send my girlfriend usually.



Just a quick note - in Bulgarian, when you're wishing something to someone, the correct preposition is not "към" as an English speaker would expect. The reply should actually be _"I *na* teb sushto"_ - or simply _"I na teb"_, which is shorter and more widely used


----------



## myghetto

Mark-John said:


> Exact translation is 'I wish you a pleasant day'.  Ever thought of surprising your friend by texting back in Bulgarian?  A good reply to this would be ' I kum  Na teb sushto (and to you too), at least thats what I send my girlfriend usually.


----------



## myghetto

Mark-John said:


> Exact translation is 'I wish you a pleasant day'.  Ever thought of surprising your friend by texting back in Bulgarian?  A good reply to this would be ' I kum teb sushto (and to you too), at least thats what I send my girlfriend usually.





Grefsen said:


> *Blagodaryə ́jazyk! *



Blagodarya jazyk! - there is no such sentence in Bulgarian. 
If You split the words "Blagodarya" (You know it means Thanks or Thank You), but "Jazyk" , it's a kinda Turkish word which we use to say (what a shame; too bad; what a waste; hard luck, it's a pity), depends on where you use it.


----------



## chernobyl

He's just saying thanks to the person whose nickname is _jazyk_.


----------



## myghetto

chernobyl said:


> He's just saying thanks to the person whose nickname is _jazyk_.



hahahaah opps she did it again. I didn't notice it, because we use this word and i thought he just combine it with Blagodaria. Rofl


----------

